# Group Buy: Reserve stock cichlids (deadline=sunday)



## Mferko

deadline to get on the order moved to sunday the 27th

Im going to be ordering some tanganyikans from Doug @ reservestockcichlids within the next couple weeks (just waiting on my tax return ) i know of at least one other person who wants to participate, if you think you'd like some good quality tanganyikans post here and shoot me a PM
here is their website: they have a good selection of tropheus as well as other tangs
Lake Tanganyika*::*Reserve Stock Cichlids

please note: this thread isnt for suggesting other places to order from, the decision has been made and Doug is alrdy holding some cyps for me, post here if you want to join This order


----------



## Mferko

note i just called the revenue canada help desk and it was mailed yesterday  order will likely be put thru by the end of next week, he ships wednesdays so the tentative plan is to place the order by the 25th and have it shipped on wed. march 30


----------



## big_bubba_B

darn this sucks he has gobies i want oh well just gotta wait for albertans to get with it lol


----------



## Mferko

his gobies are awesome  i have 1 tangan irsacae and a breeding pair of the eret. cyano. kigoma


----------



## big_bubba_B

gettin my illangi this weekend finaly . so i just want three gobies to finishit off. till i get bored and wanna try something else lol


----------



## Mferko

im gonna order a school of like 3 dozen cyps, and some julies  its gonna be neat having nice colorful schooling fish in a 6 footer


----------



## big_bubba_B

i have blue flash and there verry neat . 15 in total


----------



## Mferko

cool, these are the ones he's holding for me:








leptosoma bulu point, orange tails


----------



## big_bubba_B

those are nice


----------



## Mferko

these are the julies im gonna get
transcriptus gombi


----------



## big_bubba_B

i like julies had 6 before . verry nice fish


----------



## Mferko

julies are new to me i heard theyre pretty cool, what do u think of these caudopunctatus red fin?
they were recommended to me by 2 different ppl i showed my wife she said they look kinda plain, do they look better irl?


----------



## big_bubba_B

i had caudo punctatus . they are a nice fish they are in the shell dweller family here is pic of mine http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/P10102291.jpg


----------



## Mferko

cool thx bubba
what do you think about these Xenotilapia bathyphilus Zaire Blue
i heard the callochromis ones are mean from charles and the e melongenys would get bullied from nanokid, do you have any experience with sand sifters?


----------



## big_bubba_B

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/niggripinisx2.jpg these were niggipinis i had verry nice blue and a pinkish color skin also here is one called an ottostigma http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/tank1x4.jpg


----------



## big_bubba_B

i love sand sifters they need a huge open spot to make there pits . julies will be to aggresive for them


----------



## big_bubba_B

why dont you look into tropheus , them and cyps or even the sand sifters will get along . also with the cyps and tropheus you can stick shell dwellers in with them . a nice red rainbow or chakita red tropheus have awsome coloring


----------



## Mferko

hmm, i guess i should consider that
can calvus live with tropheus? i rly love my white calvus :/
i thought tropheus were more aggressive than julies??


----------



## big_bubba_B

no tropheus are only aggresive towards each other , thats why a group is good so it devides the aggresion . calvus will be fine with them . i have seen guys tanks with tropheus , calvus. leluipi . and simmilis, multifaciatus, cyps, gobies, inkfins,


----------



## big_bubba_B

you see what i have for a stock list , the only fights i ever see is my big dubosi males will lip lock once in awhile but thats it ,


----------



## Mferko

hmmmm 
whats the minimum # of tropheus i'd have to order? (its a 125G)


----------



## big_bubba_B

8-12 is a mininum 125 will be a good size for a small school they will begin mating in about 4 months


----------



## Mferko

hm, im almost convinced
get 24 cyps instead of 36 and add 12 tropheus..
he has so many trophs to choose from, aside from looks whats the diff between duboisi, moori, and brichardi?


----------



## big_bubba_B

nothing much realy, mooris have the nice coloring ,


----------



## big_bubba_B

myself i like the red rainbow , or the moliro . there herbravores so no brine shrimp , the love spiranala flakes and nls is what i feed mine


----------



## Mferko

hard to choose
brichardi uwile:








duboisi halembe








moori murago the only green one








or the ndole red or red rainbow..
















such a hard decision!


----------



## big_bubba_B

i see the have moori illangi those are verry nice fish , That is what i amgetting just mine are wild caught


----------



## big_bubba_B

yes they are all verry nice thats when i wish i had a 400 = so could get them all lol . and they swim around your tank in schools so looks realy cool


----------



## Mferko

of course my wife had to come in and make the choice even harder
she likes this T moori mufubu purple rainbow one








she also likes the red rainbow


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow thats a stunner


----------



## Mferko

hehe, your reaction makes me inclined to go with my wifes choice


----------



## big_bubba_B

with the cyps will have some nice coloring in ur tank


----------



## tony1928

Wow, I've always wanted the Lufubu before but Charles had sold me his colony of Ilangi. I miss them but alas not enough tanks. Nice fish to watch their community activity. Alot of liplocking for the dom/subdom males. I bought piles of holey rock before and they just loved that. I didn't really care about them breeding but I still got some fry here and there. I presume most of them got eaten. I had a Duboisi colony in there at the same time and they were fine. 

Good luck with the order!


----------



## Mferko

yea should be nice
i still cant decide between the green murago, the lufubu purple rainbow, or the red rainbow
which do u think would compliment the orange tail cyps the best?


----------



## Mferko

tony1928 said:


> Wow, I've always wanted the Lufubu before but Charles had sold me his colony of Ilangi. I miss them but alas not enough tanks. Nice fish to watch their community activity. Alot of liplocking for the dom/subdom males. I bought piles of holey rock before and they just loved that. I didn't really care about them breeding but I still got some fry here and there. I presume most of them got eaten. I had a Duboisi colony in there at the same time and they were fine.
> 
> Good luck with the order!


thanks Tony  another lufubu fan eh
mebbe i should just make the wife happy and get that one


----------



## big_bubba_B

purple rainbow


----------



## big_bubba_B

group of purple and group of the red rainbow


----------



## Mferko

im just worried about bloat, is it as big an issue as they make it out to be?
i read alot about bloat in mbuna before i got those too and never once had one of my fish get bloat, is it all hype?


----------



## big_bubba_B

none of my fish have had bloat i feed the 1mm pellets and the flakes its when u feed the other stuff. like shrimp and what not that they have a hard time digesting .


----------



## big_bubba_B

they will eat romane lettuce also


----------



## Mferko

cool, all i ever feed is NLS 1mm pellets 
did you treat their food with metro when they first arrived to prevent bloat or no? i read to do that on cichlid-forums just wondered how much metro to use


----------



## big_bubba_B

nope they were eating nls before , and spiranala flakes


----------



## Brisch

I want in on this order


----------



## Mferko

ok Brisch i got your pm's and emailed Doug to hold the fish you want


----------



## Mferko

just talked to doug and he suggested that since cyps are alot more fragile and dont handle shipping as well i just get more tropheus, he said trophs dont need dither fish anyways so i just got off the phone with him, Brisch's fish and my 35 red trophs are on hold
if anyone else wants to get on the order speak up cuz doug is already looking up flight info for shipping these to try and get the best price (air canada is a rip off), hes going to try and send them via southwest airlines to phoenix and then westjet to here so theyre staying in a warmer place and it will be the same travel time.
he said he has about 50 of the ndole red trophs so that leaves 15 if your interested johnny  he doesnt have as many moliro's


----------



## Mferko

bummp, anyone else want to take part? if u join shipping will be <60 dollars
the quality of these fish is fantastic, most are F1 from wild stock
Lake Tanganyika*::*Reserve Stock Cichlids


----------



## Mferko

its not too late to get on this order, deadline to pay me is this thursday


----------



## Mferko

Doug (reservestock) is out of town at a conference until sunday he'll be calling me to discuss payment and shipping on sunday when hes back, due to this im increasing the deadline to get on the order until sunday.


----------



## josephl

Mferko said:


> cool, these are the ones he's holding for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leptosoma bulu point, orange tails


Those are beautiful fish


----------



## Mferko

indeed, i like these too:


----------



## Petah

Did you get your order yet?


----------



## Mferko

it comes friday


----------



## Petah

i can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Mferko

im not going to be doing a tank journal on this forum.. not enuff african keepers here, i may do one on trophs.com
il post a couple pics tho in the photo gallery


----------



## big_bubba_B

sorry bit off topic from your post but to bad you were not in calgary this weekend spencer jack is here at the calgary aquariam society speaking at the spring meeting and auction .


----------



## Brisch

Hey now I keep africans and they are my pride and joy


----------



## Mferko

I know Brisch, just seems like theres only about 10 of us on here, maybe its vancouvers soft water thats got everyone keeping planted tanks full of feeders (even in stores its slim pickings for africans here yet theres no shortage of feeders, whereas you go to calgary and their bigals locations are like 1/4 africans), its discouraging spending an evening taking pictures and updating your journal just for it to go a week with no replies. i'll post pics on trophs.com and link the thread to my signature here.

i'll see u tomorow when our fish are in


----------



## Nanokid

Mferko said:


> I know Brisch, just seems like theres only about 10 of us on here, maybe its vancouvers soft water thats got everyone keeping planted tanks full of feeders (even in stores its slim pickings for africans here yet theres no shortage of feeders, whereas you go to calgary and their bigals locations are like 1/4 africans), its discouraging spending an evening taking pictures and updating your journal just for it to go a week with no replies. i'll post pics on trophs.com and link the thread to my signature here.
> 
> i'll see u tomorow when our fish are in


i know what you mean... not too many of us. i wouldnt keep africans though it my water wasnt how it is now, at 8.2ish out of the tap. tanganyikans has everything every other region has, and more. i might do a high tec planted with tanganyikans just to get everybody into them :bigsmile:


----------



## Mferko

Nanokid said:


> i know what you mean... not too many of us. i wouldnt keep africans though it my water wasnt how it is now, at 8.2ish out of the tap. tanganyikans has everything every other region has, and more. i might do a high tec planted with tanganyikans just to get everybody into them :bigsmile:


i would love to see that, i love tanganyika, so much diversity.


----------

